# Conditional Offer Question



## Guest (Apr 8, 2007)

I am in the late stages of the hiring process with two departments in Ma. Dept. A has already given me a conditional offer of employment contingent on passing the psych, PAT, and Medical. Dept. B should be making their decision soon out of the remaining candidates. 

I like both departments; however, Dept. B is the more desirable department for me. If they do not select me then I have no problem. But if they do, when will it be too late to tell Dept. A that I am no longer interested? I do not want to burn bridges but I also want to make the best decision for me


----------



## BUBBA87 (Feb 23, 2005)

Here is my 2cents. Dont tell Dept A that you are being considered by another dept. If you do they may think that sometime down the road, after they hire you that you may leave for another dept. Thus they may not see the sense in spending monies to train you. I would suggest you try to strech out the PAT,psyc and med exam. Give yourself some extra time that way


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2007)

Keep your options open, and stay in the running for both jobs until you absolutely have to make a choice.


----------

